# Anybody fish Stonelick or Eastfork?



## shortliner (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm wondering if anybody has ever done any good fishing at Stonelick or Eastfork Lake. We have tried to fish at Stonelick Lake a lot, but have never done any good with bass or trout there. We have caught some catfish and carp, but not very large or in any large number. Could you give me any advice on it?
Eastfork Lake hasen't been any better. We have only fished there once, but then we fished for eight hours and only caught two small bass and a few bluegill. The conditions were terrible. The water was muddy, and there was no cloud cover. I'd appreciate it if anybody would give me some advice on either lake.

Eddie


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you fishing from the bank or boat?

I haven't fished Stonelick in over a year (do a search for my user name and Stonelick), and I only fished East Fork a couple times early this year. It also needs to be noted that I fish for carp from the bank almost exclusively.

Stonelick has lots of nice bank space, but the fish can be few and far between. I have spent many fruitless hours trying to catch carp there, and only to land two. There are loads of catfish in there that I managed to catch in my quest for carp there. The biggest of which was a 7# channel cat. I was told by someone that walks the lake on a regular basis that the lake was dredged 5-7 years ago, and that might explain my limited success.

East Fork Lake is a different story. If you are bank fishing the upper stretches of the lake, into the river, are best. Here I have been able to land loads of carp in short order, but of no size. The biggest I have caught was 7# and most are 3-5 pounds. These are not large at all but when you are looking for action it can be a fun time.

If you mention what you are looking to catch and whether you fish from bank or boat more people may reply.


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Yep, It's here:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39540


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

I was out at eastfork today and just about got blown off the water. But both lakes are superior fishing holes. I have been fishing both for 20 plus years. As far as carp go.... @WoW is all I can say. I dont know what the state record is but my father fought one for close to a half hour a year ago and had it wrap around the anchor. If you have ever been to Bass Pro Shop, over by the fishhing line is a stuffed carp and my fathers was at least that big. Anyhow both lakes are excelllent crappie lakes and bass lakes.Catch really big and plentiful cats out of both. But all that is for anothre day.. Who Dey 
gotta go


----------



## shortliner (Dec 22, 2005)

I was fishing from a boat. On Eastfork I fished off our friend's bass boat. On Stonelick we fish from our canoes. For bass, what lures should I use on Stonelick? What about for crappie?

Eddie


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

hey shortliner
When you fish stonelick just find the river channel which isn't hard and look for stucture near it. your bound to catch hundreds of crappie. just do that and head in the direction of the dam. There are two or three primary points that the channel touch and they all have submerged structure. Hot for crappie and if fished right good for cat and bass. I do my best on livers for the cat at stonelick. And artificial worm for bass. watermelon or motoroil or purple with fire tail. Eastfork is just to big to explain if you don't konw the lake and the coves / creeks. Stonelick is an easy lake. From the boat ramp shoot right across the lake 200 hundred yards and there is point there, just wathc your depth finder and you'll see that your be in the channel around 11 to 14 ft deep thats it just follow the channel down towards the dam and you will come across the structure, the crappie are scary over populated in the lake. This time of the year the lake is alot muddier than the coffee color it usually is. 
IN HIM
Robert


----------

